
MIT cracks Tor anonymity network and recognises hidden servers - shahryc
http://www.scmagazineuk.com/mit-cracks-tor-anonymity-network-and-recognises-hidden-servers/article/430931/
======
shahryc
"“Our goal is to show that it is possible for a local passive adversary to
deanonymise users with hidden services actives without the need to perform
end-to-end traffic analysis,” wrote MIT researchers..."

